
Ask HN: What have you invested in recently? (Stock market) - eecks
I&#x27;m not a big investor but I am curious and do intend to invest more in the future. What trades have you made lately?
======
meric
Holding:

PSLV, GDX, GDXJ, ASX:RMS, ASX:DRM, ASX:WPG, ASX:ARD.

Up around 50%.

Recently sold: ASX:NST, ASX:EVN for 300-400% gain.

All gold miners / explorers.

